# New to Marquette fishing



## monkeytreey (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello I am new to the forum and new to river fishing in general. I go to school at NMU and live in Marquette. This last fall was my first real experience in fishing rivers and I learned a lot. I use what might be called a light spinning rod and reel as well as a spinning reel on a pole more suited for salmon and steelhead. So far I have only fished 2 rivers both close to down town and the only bait I have used is night crawlers with a split shot about 2 foot from hook. While I have had some success I was wondering if I could get some suggestions on some fishing spots to try in the coming months and maybe some new rigs to try as well as bait. Thank you for any responses and have fun on the water.
Monkeytreey


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Use spawn and waxies on a slip/slider rig. Run a mainline of 8-10# Maxima ultragreen. Slip a #10 black snapswivel on this line so it slides up and down the line. Tie a #10 black barrel swivel on the tag end of you mainline. Then tie a 3' piece of quality 6-8# fluorocaron and attach a #6 octopus hook off the tag end. Add some pencil lead to the snap swivel and you're good to go. You'll have to decide how much weight is needed for each hole/run. Just let it tick along bottom every once in a while through a drift.

You can also use the same method for surf fishing, but use 1-2 oz. pyramid sinkers to hold it in one spot.

Those rivers/surfs should be heating up for steelhead pretty soon....3-4 weeks....through May. Late april will probably be peak.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Tons of good spots around there. For your setup I would fish an unmentionable down 550. Great little trout stream. I went to school there as well.


----------



## monkeytreey (Feb 17, 2011)

Where can find spools of the pencil lead does anyone know.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Online mainly....maybe GM.....tough to find up here. If there's a decent fly shop around, they may have it.

Google "Bullet Weight Pencil Lead Coil" (hollow or solid), you'll also need a pair of Lakemaster pliers to flatten it and punch a hole. Or, you can buy it with an eye already attached, but it's all one size/weight......here:

http://shop.gltsupplies.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PEN


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Now that I think of it, you could go old skool and just tie a 4-6" tag end of line to the sliding snapswivel....and add some splitshot to the line. It works, but not my preference.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Bul...ore-Wire-Lead-1-p/bullet-weights-scl-wire.htm

http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Ang...sting-And-Split-p/anglers-choice-lpms-676.htm



Get the 3/16" coil...a lot of slow 6-8' holes will only need about 3/4" of the 3/16" lead.


----------



## FishUP (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the idea of leaving a tag end comming from one end of your swivel and attaching some splitshot to that. this way if it gets hung up you usually just lose the sinkers instead of the whole rig...


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Man you're bringin back the memories now. Went to NMU in '93 Had the time of my life and caught salmon all over that area. Killed a four point and a doe with my bow while there as well. Back in those days the cafeterias didn't serve dinner on sundays and you were left to fend for yourself. I killed the doe first had her processed in town and filled the freezer down in the kitchenette that was in the basement of Gant hall. On sundays the guys in our hall were told to bring something to contribute to the meal and we would provide the venison. Ate like kings most Sundays. As far as fishing like i said my buddies and I caught salmon and steelhead in just about all the rivers that had them in or close to town. Been about 10 years now since i've been up to Marquette, sure hope it's not another 10 before i get back. I'm sure it's changed alot.


----------



## GottaGo2GetEm (Feb 14, 2011)

dont be afraid to run some jigs/waxie or spawn under bobbers for chrome. or bobbers/skein for kings.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

tannhd said:


> Tons of good spots around there. For your setup I would fish an unmentionable down 550. Great little trout stream. I went to school there as well.


 ditto


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I went to school there, fished my ass off. I love fishing the area. If I were you, I would float fish. Get a 10'6 rod, decent spinning reel spooled with 10 lb test. Run a 6 gram clear inline float in the mainline, to a small "black ant" type swivel, on the other side of the swivel tie a 36" Flourocarbon leader of either 4 or 6 lb test. Fish "rat finkee" type jigs tipped with wax worms in the deepest slowest holes you can find. Be sure to stagger your split shot on the line, might want to look at shotting patterns on the Raven Tackle website. 

If you can figure out this rig, you will be well on your way to catching some fish.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

monkeytreey said:


> Hello I am new to the forum and new to river fishing in general. I go to school at NMU and live in Marquette. This last fall was my first real experience in fishing rivers and I learned a lot. I use what might be called a light spinning rod and reel as well as a spinning reel on a pole more suited for salmon and steelhead. So far I have only fished 2 rivers both close to down town and the only bait I have used is night crawlers with a split shot about 2 foot from hook. While I have had some success I was wondering if I could get some suggestions on some fishing spots to try in the coming months and maybe some new rigs to try as well as bait. Thank you for any responses and have fun on the water.
> Monkeytreey


Get a hold of Joey Wagner. He goes to school at NMU and is a fishing machine.


----------



## hawkeye68 (Jun 29, 2007)

My son is going to be attending NMU next fall and we are going up to visit the univ April 13th and hopefully we can throw a line in the water while we are there. We normally fish the Ausable in Oscoda for steelies so these waters will be very foreign to us. I'm comfortable with set up, but can anyone give us an idea of where to fish from land. I understand your not going to give me details but if someone could point me at least in the right direction that would be great...or send me a message. Thx in advance!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry I can't help you I went to LSSU but I did fish everything east of Marquette let me tell you that if it flows into L Superior or L Michigan it holds trout and salmon and all that you have to do is catch them. After spending 8 years in the lower penninsula I could not stand it anymore and returned to the UP. I have fillets in my freezer, in my refridgerator, on my grill, and in my smoker. There is never a shortage of fishing action in the UP.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

hawkeye68 said:


> My son is going to be attending NMU next fall and we are going up to visit the univ April 13th and hopefully we can throw a line in the water while we are there. We normally fish the Ausable in Oscoda for steelies so these waters will be very foreign to us. I'm comfortable with set up, but can anyone give us an idea of where to fish from land. I understand your not going to give me details but if someone could point me at least in the right direction that would be great...or send me a message. Thx in advance!!!


The chocolay. An easy access point is right off 28 in Harvey. I was born there and that is the first place I fished as a kid.


----------



## Keep'er Moist (Jul 1, 2009)

tannhd said:


> Tons of good spots around there. For your setup I would fish an unmentionable down 550. Great little trout stream. I went to school there as well.


 
Thanks to the interweb you can always see people here where you wouldnt have even a few years ago.


----------

